# Mixing hcg



## Redrum1327 (Feb 6, 2014)

I got 5000iu and 5 ml back water and a 10ml empty vial how do you guys recommend mixing it to get 500iu per ml or 250iu per ml


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 6, 2014)

Add 1 ML of bacstat to your 5000 IU vial. You now have 1 ML of 5000 IU solution.

Using a slin pin, pull .1 mls and you've got 500 IUs. 

Keep your reconstituted HCG in the refrigerator and use it within the next 30 days for max potency.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder on this guys.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm with NbleSavage...I use 1 ml bac. The less you inject, the better IMO...of anything.

If you wanted to make it a bit easier to measure or if you dont have slin pins, some will mix up to 5ml. That will make 1/2ml = 500iu or 1/4ml = 250iu.

When you mix the HCG and bac...you want to drip the bac water down the side of the vial and lightly swirl the mixture. DO NOT shake, as HCG is unstable and easily broke down. I also poke the HCG vial with an empty pin, prior to mixing, to release the negative pressure in the HCG vial...this prevents the bac water from being sucked in when you are ready to mix.

If you use 1 ml you can just use the HCG vial to mix and store it. 

If you use 5ml...Add 4ml bac to the empty vial, 1ml to the HCG vial, mix and draw out HCG and add to the 4ml of bac .

Be sure to clean all vials with alcohol first, and store the mixed HCG in the refrigerator.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 6, 2014)

Popeye said:


> I'm with NbleSavage...I use 1 ml bac. The less you inject, the better IMO...of anything.
> 
> If you wanted to make it a bit easier to measure or if you dont have slin pins, some will mix up to 5ml. That will make 1/2ml = 500iu or 1/4ml = 250iu.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have 30ga 1/2inch insulin pins theyre ok right ?and thanks again fellas !!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 6, 2014)

i cant get slin pins or i guess ive never asked you just ask for slin pins and the pharm will know what im talkin about?or is there a guage and lenghth to ask for?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 6, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> i cant get slin pins or i guess ive never asked you just ask for slin pins and the pharm will know what im talkin about?or is there a guage and lenghth to ask for?



Insulin pin = "slin" pin

Your 30ga x 1/2'' will work just fine


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 6, 2014)

Just walk into the pharmacy and say "yo can I get some slin darts." They'll know what u mean. Haha


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Just walk into the pharmacy and say "yo can I get some slin darts." They'll know what u mean. Haha



A lot of pharmacies wont sell you syringes without a script. Its the law. I guess it depends on your state tho.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> A lot of pharmacies wont sell you syringes without a script. Its the law. I guess it depends on your state tho.



Most states u don't need a script. Very few require it.  what state u live in?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2014)

I believe only like 6 or 7 states require a rx for them.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 7, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Most states u don't need a script. Very few require it.  what state u live in?



Im in Cali. Its also gonna depend on the people behind the counter. Its up to them whether they want to sell it to you. They can say no if they wish. Nothing you can do about it. 

Doesnt make sense to me to get them there anyway. Why not just use the net and order them cheap??? Thats my personal route in bulk tho


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Im in Cali. Its also gonna depend on the people behind the counter. Its up to them whether they want to sell it to you. They can say no if they wish. Nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Doesnt make sense to me to get them there anyway. Why not just use the net and order them cheap??? Thats my personal route in bulk tho



Yea that's what I do too. 100 pins for 32 bucks. 

And after your other post I was curious and looked the law up on Google and it says they can refuse to sell them to u which is absolute bullshit. If there's no law against it they should not be able to say no. That's like a store refusing u to sell you bread just cus they want to. I can understand if some crackhead rolls in there itching and shit but not just some guy who wants to inject some good ol fashioned testosterone!!!!!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 7, 2014)

Whoa $32 for 100? That must include shipping too then?

Ya it really is bullshit but its one of those fine lines that pharms have the individual power to just say no. Just like refusing the right of service. Its weird but more often than not, someone looking to buy pins w/o a script is most likely gonna use them for illegal substances lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2014)

Yea with shipping. What site u get yours from for cheaper?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 7, 2014)

I live in new York you don't need a script for them just wondering what to ask for ?New york has a clean needle policy bc of the heroine epidemic they would rather sell you clean ones than have you share I guess atleast junkies are good for having that law introduced lol that's about it . most pharms are decient about it except they look at me like in a junky lmao


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yea with shipping. What site u get yours from for cheaper?



No mine would be about the same price if that's all I bought. I purchase enuf each time to get free shipping. Its worth it in the end. Ill never be that guy running out of supplies.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 9, 2014)

Go in the pharmacy with a piece of paper in your hand and when they ask u what u need look at the paper and say my grandma asked me to come get some insulin syringes for her am I in the right place? Haha that way maybe they won't look at u like a idiot. Haha give it a shot and let us know how it goes. 

Or just say I need some 29 Guage syringes please.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 9, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Go in the pharmacy with a piece of paper in your hand and when they ask u what u need look at the paper and say my grandma asked me to come get some insulin syringes for her am I in the right place? Haha that way maybe they won't look at u like a idiot. Haha give it a shot and let us know how it goes.
> 
> Or just say I need some 29 Guage syringes please.



My sister is diabetic and the pharmacist we deal with is our cousin...needless to say I don't have any problems with slin pins hahahaha


----------



## graniteman (Feb 9, 2014)

Or you could take a look in the advertizers section here,


----------



## bronco (Feb 9, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Or you could take a look in the advertizers section here,



but that would be to easy


----------



## Persival89 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys I'm 24 years old after my 1st cycle my testosterone become lower  no erection my doctor told me to use HCG 1500UI 2 time per week for a 6 months 
What do you think about that


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 16, 2014)

I took your advis on the gramma thing and just showed me a PC of paper with what I needed on it and they just got what I needed and I went on my way haha thanksECKSTRATED


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 17, 2014)

Your welcome. I used to be embarrassed about that shit too but now i really don't care because it's none of their God damn business. Haha


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 17, 2014)

YA lmao its getting easier and easier


----------



## Onehumanbeing (Feb 19, 2014)

What is the hcg protocol? Do you run on cycle or off? And do the weekly ius change depending on cycle dosages?


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 19, 2014)

Onehumanbeing said:


> What is the hcg protocol? Do you run on cycle or off? And do the weekly ius change depending on cycle dosages?



Do more homework. Use the search at the top


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Onehumanbeing said:


> What is the hcg protocol? Do you run on cycle or off? And do the weekly ius change depending on cycle dosages?



1) 250iu twice weekly for the duration of the cycle to be stopped a few days before PCT. 

2) on cycle only unless using it as part of a restart attempt. It is suppressive at the pituitary level so do not use it off cycle. 

3) kind of but not really. The overwhelming majority of people will be fine with 250iu twice weekly (500iu total) but some might need slightly more or less. Not based on cycle dosages but responsiveness to the compound.


----------



## Onehumanbeing (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you again Doc!

I'm going to read some more and wait a bit before I ask any other questions.


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 20, 2014)

Not trying to discourage you but there is a ton of info on here free for the reading so take advantage and read and read some more. The guys here are awesome at answering any question that you would have but always look around to see if what you are asking is one of the questions that have been answered lately. And +1 for what doc said


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

AlphaM said:


> Not trying to discourage you but there is a ton of info on here free for the reading so take advantage and read and read some more. The guys here are awesome at answering any question that you would have but always look around to see if what you are asking is one of the questions that have been answered lately. And +1 for what doc said



Also bc simply answering your question does ONLY that...answers your questions which are applicable to extremely narrow circumstances. It doesn't give you the knowledge about the topic to apply it to different scenarios. Don't hesitate to ask if something is confusing  amd always try to see if you understand the reasoning behind the answers too


----------

